# TONIGHT - BBC 1 - Watchdog - Dashpod discussion and airing



## spain (May 28, 2005)

can everyone make sure they fill me in on watchdog tonight!

Unfortunately I odnÂ´t benefit from English TV at mo, and would love to know if Audi squirm or not! :lol:


----------



## tuna (Dec 20, 2003)

Sorry if im being thick whats on watchdog tonight?


----------



## spain (May 28, 2005)

it is tonight isnÂ´t it????


----------



## jiggyjaggy (May 27, 2004)

Supposedly so...BBC1 Watdog filming about dodgy TT dashboards etc.


----------



## spain (May 28, 2005)

thank god for that , was feeling very stupid for a second there!


----------



## GW1970 (Jul 4, 2005)

I can't find mention of it on their website:

http://www.bbc.co.uk/watchdog/index.shtml

Watchdog
This week the team investigates mobile homes, Vickers Anderson Consulting Ltd and Langtons House weddings.

:?


----------



## spain (May 28, 2005)

DOH!


----------



## Nando (Feb 5, 2004)

Wak - any chance of recording it and hosting it please?


----------



## panbikes (Nov 14, 2004)

The director told me it was on tonight

so set them video recorders 

panbikes

278hp TTR blue


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

The bbc site is showing content from last week - should update around 15:00 UK


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

I'm staying in tonight!  and I think you should to!


----------



## AxlFoley (Mar 26, 2005)

it will be nice to hear the reaction from Audi


----------



## Rogue (Jun 15, 2003)

AxlFoley said:


> it will be nice to hear the reaction from Audi


If what my dealer told me today is correct, the result will be "favourable to customers".

Rogue


----------



## spain (May 28, 2005)

oooooh, im getting sweaty palms just thinking about it


----------



## RayRush1 (Dec 20, 2004)

I hope they somehow airbrush out the dirt on my car as i didn't have time to wash it


----------



## panbikes (Nov 14, 2004)

Just had it confirmed .....

second feature at 7.15pm TONIGHT 

Cant F*******n wait

Let's hope we ALL get a free dashpod out of this, even a refund for those poor souls that have already shelled out Â£ 800 for one

panbikes

278hp TTR blue


----------



## dimitt (Apr 21, 2004)

Good work all, hope it gets the desired results... fingers crossed!


----------



## scottk (Nov 7, 2004)

Can someone pleaseeeeee record and host it...I dont think I can get BBC1 in Budapest!


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

What will be interesting is how many calls they get on the issue....No one from here will call as you guys with the problem have already called them......Just wonder how many people that have never heard of this forum call them up. Hope there is a few mentions of the owners club and forum


----------



## jiggyjaggy (May 27, 2004)

Well I specifically DIDNT call back when Rajan from Watchdog called to say they wanted to interview me, as I picked his message up too late.

So as they obviously found the few guys/gyals to interview, thought I would wait to sound my prob if and when they ask other TT owners to contact Audi UK.

There is not much point in everyone logging their complaint before the show and NO-ONE complaining after! :? So im hoping lots of people that arent TTOC forum users phone/write to Audi after. i hope the theory works! :?

Cos Audi's phone will be off the hook tom at this rate! :lol:


----------



## kwaTTro (Jul 5, 2005)

jiggyjaggy said:


> Audi's phone will be off the hook tom at this rate! :lol:


lets give it a helping hand - AUDI customer care

*0800 699888*

tell all that haven't already lodged a complaint to do so - i want them to repair any faulty dashpod free off charge and obviously reimburse all those already out of pocket - my situation is the former..


----------



## scottk (Nov 7, 2004)

genocidalduck said:


> What will be interesting is how many calls they get on the issue....No one from here will call as you guys with the problem have already called them......Just wonder how many people that have never heard of this forum call them up. Hope there is a few mentions of the owners club and forum


I think you'll get a lot of TT owners going "oh my, I didnt realise my temperature guage was supposed to be on 90" all the time and a lot of dealers phones ringing...best get your car booked in for its service before they close today!


----------



## spain (May 28, 2005)

cant wait, hopefull het a free pod out of it.....thatll be the only thing i got free but i dont care, itll be worth it!!! 8) 8)


----------



## DGW131 (Feb 20, 2005)

Wak said:


> I'm staying in tonight!  and I think you should to!


I must remember to phone wak at seven o'clock............. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

DGW131 said:


> Wak said:
> 
> 
> > I'm staying in tonight!  and I think you should to!
> ...


Depends if you like obscene phone calls! :roll: :lol:


----------



## gt russell (Nov 27, 2005)

Just checked the watchdog web and Audi have agreed to fix dashpods free on cars up to 5 years old , so guess if mine f***s up iam well and trully f****d as mine is 5 years and 4 months old. its not right that . it should be everyone regardless of age the pod should last the life of the car. its good for all those under 5 years old though . at least its a part result


----------



## Jo Sharp (May 7, 2004)

If they do offer refunds and I miss out because I had mine replaced whilst on hols in germany, I'll be mighty pissed off......


----------



## HighTT (Feb 14, 2004)

gt russell said:


> Just checked the watchdog web and Audi have agreed to fix dashpods free on cars up to 5 years old ,


What if it's been changed once already; Will they fix replaced dashpods up to 5 years old :?: :?: :?:


----------



## AxlFoley (Mar 26, 2005)

no good to me then, my car is a 1999 model


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

> Just checked the watchdog web and Audi have agreed to fix dashpods free on cars up to 5 years old , so guess if mine f***s up iam well and trully f****d as mine is 5 years and 4 months old. its not right that . it should be everyone regardless of age the pod should last the life of the car. its good for all those under 5 years old though . at least its a part result


I dont think thats very fair!


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

On now.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

See my post at the top of this forum.


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

Hooray! 

Hopefully a result!


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

FREE


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

Sim said:


> Hooray!
> 
> Hopefully a result!


Half a result, what about people with cars over 5 years old?


----------



## dommorton (Mar 9, 2005)

Forum Power!!

Well done all!

Case by case basis bit is annoying but overall a good result


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

dj c225 said:


> Half a result, what about people with cars over 5 years old?


Read my post at the top of the page! :wink:


----------



## forzaf1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Ahhh...ok so I haven't had a Dashpod problem that I know of. However my car is a 2000 (W) so...looks like Audi will ignore me 

Alex


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

imo should be a recall for all TT no matter what year!


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Only up to five year old ones.


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Very Possitive


----------



## dibblet (Sep 10, 2003)

up to 5 years old ?,,, how about those that have been replaced before are they ok ?

good work every body..


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

*they are also not sticking to the '5 years old' routine religously, so even if you are outisde ther age, you may still have a chance to reclaim your money back. this is dealt on a case by case basis*


----------



## Rhod_TT (May 7, 2002)

Case by case: Does that mean I still have to pay a "diagnostic" fee to my dealer if I suspect a faulty dashpod?


----------



## Nick225TT (Oct 13, 2004)

dibblet said:


> up to 5 years old ?,,, how about those that have been replaced before are they ok ?
> 
> good work every body..


Audi will look sympathetically at those already replaced <5yrs


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

kmpowell said:


> dj c225 said:
> 
> 
> > Half a result, what about people with cars over 5 years old?
> ...


----------



## hope2421 (Nov 7, 2005)

Does this mean that i can contact my local dealer and ask them to fit a new dash pod even though at the moment my does not apper to have a fault? :?


----------



## Dumbartonguy (Oct 28, 2005)

Nice One Watchdog and the Forum.

Did anyone Record it, I would love to be able to play it on a portable DVD player if I ever have to go into the dealership with my 5 year old Audi.


----------



## Nick225TT (Oct 13, 2004)

hope2421 said:


> Does this mean that i can contact my local dealer and ask them to fit a new dash pod even though at the moment my does not apper to have a fault? :?


I'm thinking the same thing, The problem exists with dashes only up to mid 2004 !!!


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

hope2421 said:


> Does this mean that i can contact my local dealer and ask them to fit a new dash pod even though at the moment my does not apper to have a fault? :?


Nope.


----------



## paul_w (May 6, 2002)

Nice one Wak and all those involved. Audi certainly did not learn from the Windows incidents or the Coil packs.

Well done!!

Paul.


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

paul_w said:


> Nice one Wak and all those involved. Audi certainly did not learn from the Windows incidents or the Coil packs.
> 
> Well done!!
> 
> Paul.


Well the cost of replacing a dashpod compared to a window motor is far greater, still a good result, though I think it should have been made a recall.


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Well done everyone!

Thanks for taking the time to arrange all of this.

Hopefully this will put a smile on a few peoples faces


----------



## Rhod_TT (May 7, 2002)

But does that mean post 2004 dashpods are uprated in some way so that they don't fail. I'm sure we've had some cars newer than that with problems. Or have we??


----------



## dee (Jun 3, 2005)

congratulations all....

but I hope it wasnt a fob off... it shouldnt be a "case by case" or <5 years old... its faulty so it should be replaced...

will be interesting to see what happens.

I hope anyone seeking a new dashod at this stage will do everything in writing in order to have a paper trail which could be used in the future if required.

Good luck to those seeking money after the event now.

the black TTC looked cool didnt it 8)


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

dee said:


> the black TTC looked cool didnt it 8)


I thought they all looked cool. The TT still looking so good after all these years


----------



## M4L__TT (Mar 25, 2004)

Just got back from a few weeks holiday and I have missed all the fun and games about Watchdog.From what I gather from the threads Audi are now offering to replace all dashpods that go on cars up to 5 years old free.Is that labour free as well.
Also what about people like me who had a dashpod go in 2004 and were after much difficulty I managed to screw about half the price out of Audi but had to foot the remainder myself ...Do we know if |Audi is doing anything for us and if so what do we need to get a refund..
regards malc


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

M4L__TT said:


> Also what about people like me who had a dashpod go in 2004 and were after much difficulty I managed to screw about half the price out of Audi but had to foot the remainder myself ...Do we know if |Audi is doing anything for us and if so what do we need to get a refund..
> regards malc


From what I was told by Audi UK refunds will be made regardless of what proportion was paid by the customer. See my top thread for how to claim your money back.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

So, following Watchdog's intervention, Audi are replacing dashpod faults for cars up to 5 years of age. They said there have been problems in manufacture up to 2004 (if I heard correctly) then that limits them to three years worth of claims.

Although this is a result and congratulations to all concerned for organising a fuss - what about 1999 cars? Lucky mine's still working then :?

I must say they did show off the TT's style with some nice shots. Everyone came across really well (for those who were worried :roll: ). They'll be laughing at me in work for thinking of myself as "sophisticated" :lol:

Well done everybody!


----------



## Nick225TT (Oct 13, 2004)

Is the dashpod fault an intermittent one?

If so, is it worth blagging a 'new version' just in case ?


----------



## AxlFoley (Mar 26, 2005)

my car is due a service, so i will speek to them about it then, my mate works for audi so i'll see if he can help with the 5 year thing


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

Nick225TT said:


> Is the dashpod fault an intermittent one?
> 
> If so, is it worth blagging a 'new version' just in case ?


You can't just "blag" one!


----------



## purplett (Dec 9, 2002)

*Forum Power !* I'm guessing at least 95% of TT owners in the UK aren't member of our esteemed forum but I bet a fair few will be grateful to those involved in the Watchdog expose.
Well done all  
Andy


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Nick225TT said:


> Is the dashpod fault an intermittent one?
> 
> If so, is it worth blagging a 'new version' just in case ?


It can be intermittent - it can come an go with the cold. I think we're reasonably [smiley=juggle.gif] sure now that one of the failure modes is due to a poorly programmed microprocessor chip that shows up when cold and gets worse with age.


----------



## robertroe (Jun 30, 2005)

Who were the "celebs" on Watchdog? Great result well done everyone who was involved!


----------



## spain (May 28, 2005)

just had a thought, as Audi is an international sales company will they also cough up over here in usnny spain????? :?:


----------



## dommorton (Mar 9, 2005)

Spoke to my friend who works in an Audi dealer.

He says Audi CS had had over 300 calls relating to Dashpods by 10am yesterday


----------



## spain (May 28, 2005)

thats a big slap in the face to AUDI!!


----------



## bmx (May 25, 2003)

ever since ive had mine nearly 3 years , its had a problem with the fuel gauge. when i start it up the needle stays at the bottom, then i tap the gauge and it works, it doesnt bother me at all. but should i try and get a new pod? she is 4 and a half years old


----------

